# The best week of my life :)



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi fellow mouse fanciers, I know this is very random but I am so happy about it I want the whole world to know about it.

I had an interview at Bedford College on the Tuesday just gone. I had been worrying about this interview for a while so, I was just thinking all the negative stuff in my head lol. On the day of the Interview I got up and I was suprisingly positive about the interview. I had never been to Bedford before so I had to get directions off of AA Route Planner. Me and my brother (he drove me there) followed the directions but it didnt take us to Bedford College but when we did finally find it I was 5 minutes late to my interview and I thought What a perfect start! hehehe

When I got there they asked me to fill in a form, and there were 5 other people there and one person who interviewed us, first we went around and saw the kitchens, then we did the singles interviews. When I got in there he asked why I want to take this course. He also asked me some others questions then he said im gonna offer you a place now and I was shocked. Today I got a letter from Bedford College asking if I wish to accept the offer or not. I filled in the sheet and said yes in 5 minutes and sent it off hehehe.

The other great thing was last sunday I had a trial run for a job to be a chef at the Carriage House Hotel in Shefford and I went to see him the day after my interview at Bedford College and he said iv got the job, i start the 4th July. So it really has been the best week of my life.

Sorry if I have bored you


----------



## Loose (May 24, 2009)

haha, that is great news! Really pleased for you 
I'm applying to a couple of uni's next month and then at a local restaurant for a weekend job but not too sure as i get really nervous, and like you - i'll think negatively. :roll:


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Well good luck Loose, tell me how you get on yh?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

well done u


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

thanks leigh


----------



## dingbat (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey, congratulations Michael. I'm glad to hear that your future career has got started with a Bang. Work hard and do well. Great news.


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks ever so much Dingbat


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Aww Congratulations.
I hope you reeeally enjoy your new job


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Sommy, I have always wanted to be a chef since i was young so its good to be able to do it now at a young age


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

well good for you


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations!

:gwavebw

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

well done.Some good news in this hard economic climate


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Well done Mike, wish you all the best.


----------



## Michael N (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Dom, I havent heard from you in ages, where you been? lol


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

fftopic Just been busy with work and other things, the mice seem to keep me quite busy as well as the 2 kids and Fae :lol:  dosent leave time for much else to be honest :lol:


----------

